# SWF going waayyyy slow



## Biverson (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi all, 

I just got 2 embroidery mahines - a new 1501C and a used 2007 1501T with LCD screen. The stretch had been giving me problems and no one has seen it do what it's doing g before. Want to try and get as many eyes on it as I can. Whenever it comes to neither a stop, color change or trim itnslows waaayyyy down. It should only take 5 seconds to trim but takes 2 minutes. Whenever it does this theain shaft, needle and bobbin move incredibly slowly for about 2-3 full rotations. I had a certified tech come last Sunday to show me how to use them and all he said and did was, "it shouldn't be doing that, I don't know what it is. Call the lady you got it from and SWF - goog luck." No follow up or anything. Awesome. $800 down the drain for a 20 year tech to not know what the problem is, no follow up. We also couldn't use the new machine because the F speed button was stuck down*and prevented any other buttons from being used. SWF sent me a new panel this week though. Anyone ever encountered this? I checked with 2 techs before buying it used and the tech that serviced it said it was a good machine. A shop owner saw it in person and said it worked fine for him just days before I bought it. It got freighted from FL to WI though and I think something g got joatled maybe? 

Here's a video of the problem. It's not just when trying, also when there is a color change or stop.HTTPS://youtu.be/056JsYoYdG8*

I've been working and talking with Jeff Armstrong (Embroidtek) and he's been AWESOME in helping me, but he's in Virginia, I'm in Wisconsin.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Have you tried doing a memory initialize?


----------



## Biverson (Oct 20, 2014)

philipfirth83 said:


> Have you tried doing a memory initialize?


I haven't tried that and not sure the tech did. How do you go about that? I'll try anything at this point.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

On my machine its the IN-Out Button (used for loading the designs) Then down to option 7 (Memory Initial).


----------



## Biverson (Oct 20, 2014)

philipfirth83 said:


> On my machine its the IN-Out Button (used for loading the designs) Then down to option 7 (Memory Initial).


Hmmm, I've got the LCD and it doesn't have the same buttons. I'll search around a bit.


----------



## Biverson (Oct 20, 2014)

philipfirth83 said:


> On my machine its the IN-Out Button (used for loading the designs) Then down to option 7 (Memory Initial).


I was able to get to the system install screen. Hold F1 and F7 when the SWF logo appears. There are 3 options - Install OS, backup, machine settings, and exit. I can't install because the disk I have doesn't have an OS on it. I didn't see anything relating to memory initialize. Do you access that via the boot/install screen or is accessed when your machine is already on?


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Accessed when the machine is on, Try looking further down the menu if you was trying to load a design. Memory Initial is basically wiping all the designs from memory. Its one of the first things i do if a machine starts acting strange.


----------



## Biverson (Oct 20, 2014)

philipfirth83 said:


> Accessed when the machine is on, Try looking further down the menu if you was trying to load a design. Memory Initial is basically wiping all the designs from memory. Its one of the first things i do if a machine starts acting strange.


Thanks. I was able to format/delete the designs off the memory. Unfortunately that didn't fix it though. One of my next try's is going to be tracking down the OS and reinstalling it, or seeing if I have the most up to date version. With what I've been hearing about SWF's response rate it might be awhile though.


----------



## Bordadero (Oct 29, 2014)

We get a very similar problem on the Brother single heads from time to time. Trim can take 20-30 seconds. It's caused by the synchroniser, also known as rotary encoder. Usually they just come slightly loose, odd times they fail. Might be worth a bit of a look.


----------



## Biverson (Oct 20, 2014)

Bordadero said:


> We get a very similar problem on the Brother single heads from time to time. Trim can take 20-30 seconds. It's caused by the synchroniser, also known as rotary encoder. Usually they just come slightly loose, odd times they fail. Might be worth a bit of a look.


This suggestion got me down the right track. My encoder checks out fine and the tech said that was could have been a possibility. Noted it's either the ribbon cable from the encoder to the io board (I may have that wrong), IO board, or main CPU board.


----------



## frolito (Feb 6, 2014)

hola lo que esta mal es la faja en la parte posterior desarmama y verifica lo mas probalble es que se haya gastado los dientes


----------



## Biverson (Oct 20, 2014)

frolito said:


> hola lo que esta mal es la faja en la parte posterior desarmama y verifica lo mas probalble es que se haya gastado los dientes


Lo tira te refieres? Qué quiere decir el cable plano? Los he desconectado y reconectado ellos. no vio ningún conectores doblados. lo siento si la traducción es mala, he usado Google translate


----------



## frolito (Feb 6, 2014)

mandame el modelo exacto y si es posible una foto de la maquina


----------



## redpepperexpress (Feb 10, 2016)

Hey did you ever solve this issue?

I've dealt with Mr. Armstong also - he helped me out of a jam also, real good guy.


----------



## Biverson (Oct 20, 2014)

No, I still haven't got it resolved. I talk with Jeff quite a bit. Talked to a couple other techs too - Joseph Park being one - and they're all baffled. Replaced I/O board, CPU board, and other tests. Another option would be replacing the encoder just to see if that does it. Most all people I've talked to think it's electrical. It wasn't grounded when I got it. That cable was not attached correctly. The tech that helped me set it up said that can do things to a machine if it runs awhile lime that.


----------



## redpepperexpress (Feb 10, 2016)

Bummer, I'm actually thinking about buying a machine from Jeff, he said it has a slow color change issue that needs to be fixed. I'm thinking it could be the same problem


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

Although I know nothing about SWF.

The machine looks to be operating correctly. The trim sequence looks fine which means mechanically its ok. 

Take the test pattern out of the picture and use the Machine test to isolate the problem. Try to do all manual commands to verify each operation can be executed separately. Needle up, down, trim function and what ever else. If they operate at normal speed then it is a commend/control board issue. If they are slow too, I would suspect the power supply as its output voltage is too low for the slower operations.

This is just a guess from observation. 

Inobu


----------



## Biverson (Oct 20, 2014)

inobu said:


> Although I know nothing about SWF.
> 
> The machine looks to be operating correctly. The trim sequence looks fine which means mechanically its ok.
> 
> ...


Thanks, inobu. I've went through all the maintenance procedures and even hooked it up solely to a higher voltage outlet for more juice to no avail. I'm getting a new encoder next week, so hopefully that does the trick. I talked with Jeff (Embroidtek) and he came across the same situation on a Tajima and threw in a new encoder. That did it. Hopefully it does it for mine!


----------

